# Need Landscaping help



## MaxGen (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi All,

I've just setup my 75Gal tank that I intend to house Mbuna cichlids in. These cichlids need lots of rocks.

I ended up buying a mish mash of stone at Big Al's. I think that was a mistake. What I have just doesnt seem to look right, probably because it doesn't look natural.

Can someone make some suggestions? Should I get rid of the slate?

Thanks...


----------



## philoserenus (Feb 6, 2007)

hmmm... a combination of different stones is never a good thing (just my pov). i think if u could, group the stones together and try to gradient the color and texture of the stones as u move from one side of the tank to the other.

only a suggestion, but it never hurts to try =) i'd personally keep the slate if i was to return anything else. the black contrasts the sand substrate more


----------



## MaxGen (Jan 30, 2007)

*New Look*

Thanks Philoserenus,

I tried what you said. I think it looks a bit better, but I definitely should not quit my day job. I think I'll leave it like this for now and maybe add more rocks on top at a later date. The picture isn't quite as clear because there are a lot of oxygen bubbles floating around after the refil. They will be gone by tomorow morning.

MaxGen...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohhh i like that a lot more....

I am a person who likes uniform rocks when it comes to that stuff too. But what you have is working!

What might be really cool is if you worked some driftwood into some of that rock. Drift isnt.. always used in cichlid tanks often but i love the stuff.

One or two simple fake plants might top it off...
Here is one of my favorite tanks 
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=657&d=1170328679

keep looking at peoples tanks and hopefully some will inspire you.  Also see if you can find some photos of the cichlids in the wild and see the rock scape they have.

So exciting ^^


----------



## Louis (Apr 14, 2006)

The setup is coming along nicely! Cant wait to see the fish!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

A little tip in arranging rocks of different types is to think of how things in nature are arranged. It's always in groups/clusters/layers. 

Your second arrangement is much better as the rock grouping is more natural looking, at least to my eye.

Nice work .


----------

